# Editing in Full Screen



## Angelo (Mar 11, 2015)

I am a long time user of Aperture and now switching over to Lightroom.

My question is:
In Aperture I would edit in full screen. I would press the "F" key and it would put me in full screen mode where I could access every thing needed to edit my images. The "F" key also works in Lightroom, but I can't find any way to access the edit menu to work in full screen.

Can someone tell me how to access the edit menu in full screen?

Much appreciated.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Mar 11, 2015)

You can't. In Lightroom, there are no editing controls in the full screen view, it's only for evaluating.

In Lightroom, the closest you can get is to hide the menu bars by pressing Shift-F, hide the panels by pressing Tab or Shift-Tab, and then you have two choices:
A. Reveal the right side panel to access the Develop controls.
B. Keep all the panels hidden and use the keyboard editing shortcuts: Press < or > to cycle through options, and press - or + to adjust the values.


----------



## Angelo (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Conrad,  I'll try using your suggestions.


----------

